# wellington style fatty?



## jerseydrew (Nov 15, 2014)

was telling a buddy of mine i was going to make one and at the end of the description he turns to me and says, "what if we wrap it in the crescent roll dough and bake it?". i am so intrigued by this i am going to try it next time, if anyone has tried this and has tips let me know if not i will report back with my findings...


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Nov 16, 2014)

I would recommend using one of the Peppridge Farms Puff Pastry sheets instead of crescent dough - it is flakier and closer to what is used in beef wellington.

I don't think you will get a good bake on the pastry and a good smoke on the meat at the same time.  I'd recommend the following: an adaption of how to make an actual beef wellington).  Temps are too low for the pastry, and smoke won't penetrate the pastry to the meat, plus you get lots of oils from the sausage (and bacon weave if you use it) that will turn the bottom of the pastry to a soggy mess.

1.  Make your fatty and smoke it as normal (either with or without the bacon weave wrapping).

2.  Remove it from the smoker - put it in a pan, cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate it for an hour.

3.  Preheat an oven to 425F

4.  thaw a puff pastry sheet and gently unfold it on a flour dusted work surface. Roll it out to a rectangle that is 4 inches longer and wide enough to completely roll the fatty up and have 1 inch overlap.

5.  Place the fatty in the middle of the rolled puff pastry sheet.  Fold the sheet over the fatty, pressing the edges to seal.  Place it seam side down on a baking sheet, then tuck the ends under to seal.  Brush the pastry with  a mixture of 1 egg and 1 tablespoon of water beat together.

6.  Bake at 425F for 25 minutes until the pastry is golden brown.

slice and enjoy.

I've made beef wellingtons with a nice loin this way - I smoke the beef, just like a fatty - then go through the rest to bake the pastry shell.  I've never tried a fatty - but the process is the same.

Good luck and enjoy!

- Dave


----------

